# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  عملاقا الليغا يتعثران خارج ملعبيهما

## loveme1407

أمضى فريقا ريال مدريد وبرشلونة أمسية حزينة في المرحلة الثامنة من الدوري الإسباني بعد خسارة الأول خارج ملعبه أمام إسبانيول بهدفين مقابل هدف، وسقوط الثاني أمام مضيفه فياريال بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف واحد.
ففي لقاء إسبانيول وريال مدريد لقي الفريق الملكي الخسارة الأولى له هذا الموسم، واستطاع إسبانيول أن يفرض سيطرته منذ الدقائق الأولى، إذ تمكن لاعب وسطه آلبرت رييرا من إحراز هدف التقدم لفريقه في الدقيقة الثانية من بداية اللقاء، ورغم محولات ريال مدريد إدراك التعادل، تمكن تامودو مهاجم المنتخب الإسباني والمتألق في الفترة الأخيرة من إحراز الهدف الثاني لإسبانيول في الدقيقة 51.
ولم يتمكن لاعبو ريال مدريد من تعديل النتيجة إلا متأخراً عن طريق المدافع سرخيو راموس، وذلك في الدقيقة الأخيرة من زمن المباراة، لينتهي اللقاء بفوز الفريق المضيف بهدفين مقابل هدف.

*فياريال يسقط برشلونة بثلاثية*  
وكان فريق فياريال قد حقق فوزاً كبيراً ومفاجئاً على مضيفه فريق برشلونة بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف، وتقدم فياريال عن طريق لاعب الوسط الإسباني سانتي كازورلا في الدقيقة الثالثة من بداية اللقاء، وهو ما أصاب لاعبي الفريق الكتالوني بصدمة أفقدتهم توازنهم تماماً لتهتز شباكهم بهدف ثان عن طريق لاعب الوسط ماركوس سينا في الدقيقة 13 من ركلة جزاء.
وحاول لاعبو برشلونة التماسك والعودة سريعاً إلى اللقاء، وبالفعل تمكن مهاجم البارشا الصاعد بوخان كركيتش من تقليص الفارق وتسجيل الهدف الأول للفريق الضيف في الدقيقة 24، ولم يستفد برشلونة كثيراً من هذا الهدف، حيث تمكن سينا من إحراز الهدف الثالث لفياريال والثاني له في الدقيقة 35 من ضربة جزاء أيضاً.
ولم يشهد الشوط الثاني تسجيل الفريقين لأي أهداف أخرى لينتهي اللقاء بفوز كبير لفياريال على وصيف بطل الموسم الماضي.
وعلى الرغم من هزيمة برشلونة إلا أن اللقاء شهد حدثاً هاماً وهو أن كركيتش مهاجم البارشا الصاعد أصبح أصغر لاعب يسجل للفريق الكاتالوني في الليغا (17 عاما وشهرا واحدا و22 يوما).
يذكر أن كركيتش كان أحد أعضاء المنتخب الاسباني الفائز بكأس العالم للناشئين (دون 17 عاما) ولم يشارك في المباراة النهائية ضد نيجيريا 3-1 لإيقافه.
وألحق فياريال بذلك الخسارة الأولى ببرشلونة وأوقف رصيده عند 17 نقطة وانتزع منه المركز الثاني على لائحة الترتيب بعدما رفع رصيده إلى 18 نقطة بفارق الأهداف عن فالنسيا الذي اكتسح مضيفه ديبورتيفو لاكورونيا بأربعة أهداف مقابل هدفين.
افتتح التسجيل لفالنسيا خواكين في الدقيقة 9 من ركلة جزاء، وأضاف الهدف الثاني روبن باراخا في الدقيقة 15، وفي الدقيقة 28 تمكن خيسكو لاعب ديبورتيفو من تقليص الفارق بإحرازه الهدف الأول لفريقه، ولم يستفد الفريق الضيف كثيراً من هذا الهدف حيث تمكن المهاجم الدولي فرناندو مورينتس من إحراز الهدف الثالث لفالنسيا في الدقيقة 37.
وفي الدقيقة 74 عاد مورينتس وأضاف الهدف الرابع لفريقه والثاني له، وقبل النهاية بثلاث دقائق تمكن ودولفو بوديبو من إحراز الهدف الثاني للفريق الضيف لينتهي اللقاء بفوز فالنسيا بأربعة أهداف مقابل هدفين.
وتغلب إشبيليه بطل كأس الاتحاد الأوروبي في الموسمين الماضيين على مضيفه ليفانتي بهدفين نظيفين للبرازيلي لويس فابيانو أحرزها في الدقيقتين 6 و14 من بداية اللقاء.

----------


## جنة الرضا

الفريقين يستحقون الهزيمة لأدائهما في الملعب 
ولكن وبكل صراحة ابيدال انظلم في ضربة الجزاء
والريال ينقصة لاعب بحجم ريكلمي او بابلو ايمار

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

مشكوور خيي على الطرح تسلم
تحياتي لك

----------


## loveme1407

مشكورين أخي جنة الرضا  وأخي عاشق الزهراء على مرورك وتعقيبك على موضوعي 
أتمنى أكون في الخادمة واتحفكم بكل ما هو جديد

----------

